# 7 years of deralization (i guess) , please read



## Foggyhead (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everyone,start by saying im not from England or the states so my English is not perfect. Im a women, 32 years old,from Scandinavia and for 7 years ago i had a severe panic attac where i got froozen and felt like my "soul left the room". After tjis everything was fine for about 2 weeks and then i was gonna go out with my friend when suddenly i got this weird feeling i couldng put word on. Felt like i was "zooning out" and my friend felt far away. Contuined the night with alcohol but felt a intense fear about what was going on. The morning after i wake up feeling the sane but worse, the world didnt really feel unreal but just VERY different and numb. I went in to several panic attack that day and the month following i couldnt even function, the floor was going up and down,every sound i heard was intense, couldnt watch horror movies without getting panic attacs etc etc. Went to several doctors, no one understood. After a while i could start to function but the strange feeling and my extreme foggy head, anxiety has follow me up to this day.the world doesnt feel crisp, my memories feels like they dont belong to me, my "lifestory" is hacked in to pieces. I also have chronic fatigue, burning sensations in my body and a small chronic pressure in my head and sinues pain. BUT i got pregnany 3 years ago, and when my son was born i snapped back to the world and all my emotions that had been completly numbed came back. I loved him so much and was crying out of happiness for a week about the fact that i had reconnect. I had 6 monyh that was so good, but slowly my foggy head came back and my feelings for everything went numb again..including my son who felt like a stranger (such a horrible horrible sadness). This last 2 years i get glimpses of feelings that can last for some days and then numb again for olong periods. MY IDEA to what could be the CURE for this: oxytocin and dopamine, wich is realeased in a big amount after giving birth. Oxytocin, like u probably know, is important for empathy and feelings of love. MY QUESTIONS to you: does this sound like derealization? Even if i cant really say that life feels unreal but more foggy, distant, like i cant break through a invisible wall. What can cure this emotional numbness? I cant live like this anymore. MEDICATION: im eating lamictal at 250 mg and starting therapy soon. So grateful if somebody would like to answer my post.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Derealization? it sounds like Depersonization.

DR is when everything looks fake. Like a cartoon or something, i've had it a few times, lucky I don't 'have it' just had moments.

DP sounds like what you are experiencing.

I could go into theories but, yeah, no point.

Oxytocin actually comes in drug form and is the road to nowhere. Have friends who take it recreationally it's not something i'd advice my worst enemy to take.

BUT your story of feeling much better after birth should give you hope, the amount of hormones would have a powerful effect, means you know it's a matter of finding what works. Low mood is enough to cause DP, extended stress, anxiety etc, even if right now it just makes you numb.

If you want to test Dopamine what about adding Wellbutrin? Lamictal is usually paired with some form of anti depressant in the trails and cases i've read.

After far too much research, a lot of success stories, talking to many who have recovered other than Wellbutrin i'd consider adding one of the following AD's.

Escitalopram (Leprexo) - (SRRI)

Effexor (venlafaxine) (SNRI)

Clomipramine (Anafranil) - (TRI)

I'm trying Effexor this month and plan to give it at least 6 months (unless i really can't tolerate it) but this goes back to the same old, find the best AD, add either an A Typical As or something like Lamicatal which you are on


----------



## Foggyhead (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey CK1, and thanks for your reply  u seem to know a lot about this condition so maybe its more DP then DR.

From what ive read my symptoms of DP would be: 1. Emotional numbness. 2. My memories feels like someone else, distant and like its not me who has experienced them (memories where i was highltmy emotional doesnt create a feeling in me when i recall them). 3. Sometimes a really creepy feeling when i look in the mirror. 4. Feels like my body is weightless.

And symptoms of DR would be: 1. Like im behind a thin wall of glass and cant really reach out to my sorrounding, world is less crisp.
2. My perception of time is so strange, feels like what i did ont month ago could be one year ago. Also time goes really slow or fast. Obsessed about time. 4.startled easy, sensitive to high sounds. Also a hard time driving since it feels really unreal and movielike when i try to, like the cars are coming really fast and cant focus good enough on the road. Feels like im a ghost that drive the car.
5. EXTREM brain fog, when i talk with someone i zoon out and they feel far away. Forget easily what they said etc.

Am i wrong about this?!

For the oxytocin thing ive read that oxytocin supplement isnt effective so much because the hormone need to be created from the inside.so i have been thinking about nalmefene since i read that to much opiods can cause oxytocin suppression?! And also that opiods seem to be a reason for DP in some people and that they also are high in People with chronic pain. I have a deep pain in my body 24/7 during this 7 years. Also burning sensation and headpressure. What do you Think about Nalmefene? Here in sweden this medicine is on the market. I dont know how it is in the states and so on?!

Ive tried wellbutrin but to no luck.. but i started just this day to take L-theanin! What is your oppinion about this amino accid? Ive read that it helps a bit with boosting dopamine.

Anafranil, that u meantion, ive been considering. But im afraid that its gonna make me more numb? Ive read about People without DP that got numb emotionally from that medicine.

Take care!!


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Have you been to see a neurologist? Have you had any clinical diagnostics? I would think your symptoms warrant an EEG

to determine if there is evidence of epileptic activity in your brain.


----------



## Foggyhead (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey Forestx5  no, i have not. During the first year of this and almost instantly after the panic attack that triggerd it all i was doing several X-rays because i was convinced i had a brain tumor. But no EEG, but would it be possible to have seizures without noticing it? And would they be able to cause all this other symptoms i have, chronic fatigue, burning sensations, neck pain, head pressure etc etv ? Im glad for your reply, thanks!


----------

